# IAPLC 2009 Grand Prize



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

The Grand Prize work author told during NA Party 2009 that the tank message is to exebite the rebirth of nature in his country, where forest had been devastated and scorched by war. The background (Lugwigia brevipes) is just forest on fire. If i have correctly understand the main of Grand Prize Work, my vision of it have changed dramatically. Now I read it in the fowling way










Back ground bushes of Lugwigia brevipes is napalm fire devouring a juicy jungle or forest poisoned by defoliants Snake-like (is should be noticed that snake is christian symbol of sin and on other hand it calls reflexive fear of mortal danger) driftwood peaces are smoke spit or charred burnt trees both prostrate resembling arms of burned-alive humans stretched to the sky ("... no one ask question "Why?" since He have been here" James Blunt No Bravery have been starting play in maid), at once open in memory shocked the whole world pictures of crying and running children naked by napalm. Background color - color of the asphyxiating fog fumes horrible death. Green vegetation is restrained, it is beautiful but not more than a shadow of what had grow here before the fire.










Thus, although the technique is very classical, but one that is shown in scape very-very new it is some kind of better-sweet that in vary contrast to the most other amount of sickly sweet works. All the same grief (sorrow, sadness) as rich shades of their colors as joy.


----------



## s0ulcommited (Sep 21, 2007)

I like!


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

That's amazing....I hope one day I could have a big tank and do all the aquacaping like that......


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

It's a great tank, and I really like it. In terms of composition and detail, it's definitely some of the best work I've ever seen. I'm pleased to see that it ranked highest after last year's winner being so starkly simple. It's not that I think last years entry was bad, I just saw it as lacking the depth of many other entrants. I think this year shows more complexity and balance in its design, better husbandry, more diversity, and so on. I also appreciate that it doesn't look like a terrestrial landscape in full; it feels like a return to the appreciation of aquascapes still looking somewhat aquatic.

I think some of these entries, especially this one do something essential that many of us miss; the little things. We'll put in our large hardscape and several layers of plant, but the little details in the foreground and near the substrate seem to go missing. Little chunks of rock, small roots and branches; these are the sort of thing that seems to separate a lot of work from competition grade. Even once that is accomplished, a tank like this sets its self apart one more step by making many of its smaller lines and curves compliment each other with good planning.

Now, in the interest of balance I've got to offer a little criticism. As much as I like any work, I would never like to think of one as perfection. Perfection implies completion, and with that an ending; I don't think we're there yet, and I don't think most of us would want to admit it if we were.

This design has been done very heavily, and I hope it can be considered largely complete compared to other styles. The elements of this tank are ones I've seen so often that I thought I had already seen it before. It is definitely better than any other of its sort, but I've seen it done a whole lot. While the plant growth, the wood and design were all fantastic, I think I expected more originality on the basic layout. I'll post some URL's here as examples rather than the entire images for the sake of sanity:

http://www.adana-usa.com/images/gallery01/9.jpg
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/Img2008/600/8.jpg
http://www.adana-usa.com/images/gallery01/13.jpg
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/Img2007/600/607.jpg
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/Img2008/600/411.jpg
http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/Img2008/600/247.jpg

I look forward to next year. This competition and others seem to be growing in entrants and quality of design. It's getting to the point where planted tanks are starting to get real recognition for their artistic side rather than being the incidental involvement of some pond weeds in a tank focused around the fish. Even five years ago I would've said that most planted tank entries look good for fish tanks, but outside of Amano, the aquariums commonly submitted weren't ready to be consider a refined artform. This has changed, and this years entry is evidence of it. In the work shown here, an attempt to capture a subject and set of emotions deeper than the aquarium its self is made. It is not simply showing a nice landscape for its surface value, but also for a personal meaning that relates to individuals on a far deeper level.

I hope this relatively new convergence between planted aquariums and true artwork is something that we are only seeing the beginning of.

-Philosophos


----------



## ravattar (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is reposting John N. message from AquaScaping World



> Absolutely stunning layouts. Each year the competition and aquascapes gets better and better. It's nice to see more and more different variations of "Nature Aquariums". I think the main difference in some of these aquascapes verse classical Nature Aquariums is that the newer layouts are more energetic verses calm and soothing.
> 
> Although I never heard of an aquascape being describe as emitting negative emotions such as sadness and grief. After reading the descriptions and the intent, I can see sadness wrapped in the dark areas of the aquascape.
> 
> ...


----------

